# Lidded Container



## Barb (May 4, 2019)

This is my first lidded container. I like the outside but, as you can see, the inside isn't finished. I realized I couldn't get in there to finish because my tailstock gets in the way. I only have a Wen mini lathe which leaves what I can do, limited. I was able to drill the inside out with the largest forstner bit I have. After this fail, I realized I can remove the little metal plate keeping my tailstock in so all future attempts will hopefully be better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 4, 2019)

That is neat Barb. For what you have to work with you are doing good. Very nice wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (May 4, 2019)

Excellent!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 4, 2019)

Now now. Not a fail, a learning opportunity and a challenge to overcome. Great lidded box! I have done several and need to do many more. I think they are great skill builders.


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2019)

Very nice design on that box! Spend a little time sanding on the inside and no one will be the wiser....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jasonb (May 4, 2019)

Very nice looking design, that's pleasing to the eye. Keep it up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 4, 2019)

I like design. What wood is this, and is it native to Alaska?


----------



## rocky1 (May 4, 2019)

Drum sander in your drill press. If you can't find a drum sander to fit, make one. If you don't have a drill press, make one and put it in your cordless drill.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Drum sander in your drill press. If you can't find a drum sander to fit, make one. If you don't have a drill press, make one and put it in your cordless drill.



Couldn't you put one in a Jaob's chuck on the lathe, hand hold the box and sand it that a way?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2019)

Very nice work by the Barb, really like the design and a very nice finish! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 5, 2019)

Sometimes I have to sand the inside of a fountain pen barrel, the way I usually do it is with a piece of dowel. I saw a slit in one end and slide sandpaper into it like a flag. Then wrap the flag around the dowel and push it into the barrel, turning it in the direction that keeps the grit facing out. Switch to the next higher grit, lather, rinse, repeat.

You could try the same thing on a larger scale - turn a piece of wood to a diameter just a bit smaller than the hole (so there's enough gap to let you wrap the sandpaper around the stick).

Or not - it's fine as it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 5, 2019)

Nice,I’ll be attempting my first one hopefully tonight,any tips or advice?


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Sometimes I have to sand the inside of a fountain pen barrel, the way I usually do it is with a piece of dowel. I saw a slit in one end and slide sandpaper into it like a flag. Then wrap the flag around the dowel and push it into the barrel, turning it in the direction that keeps the grit facing out. Switch to the next higher grit, lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> You could try the same thing on a larger scale - turn a piece of wood to a diameter just a bit smaller than the hole (so there's enough gap to let you wrap the sandpaper around the stick).
> 
> Or not - it's fine as it is




I have sanding mandrels in assorted sizes for call bodies, as Duncan suggests, fine slit across end with the scroll saw, to slide sandpaper in, other end is turned to fit 3/8" chuck. keep them with my expanding mandrels of same size, sorted neatly in a large tackle pack.

Lacking scroll saw, a fine toothed blade on the band saw or a coping saw could be used. If it's not tight enough you can fold your paper when you insert it. Slit down one side of the drum on something of this diameter. Wouldn't take a lot, need a long 1/4" or 5/16" bolt, couple nuts and washers; adhesive backed sand paper would be cool. If you recessed nut and washer on the bottom of the sanding drum, you could cut the sticky sandpaper to fit the bottom of the drum and clean the bottom up too. 





Tony said:


> Couldn't you put one in a Jaob's chuck on the lathe, hand hold the box and sand it that a way?



Yep... That would work too. You could put the sanding mandrel in a vice, slide the box over it, and work the box back and forth by hand if you wanted the exercise. But cleaning up the inside would be relatively easy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Now now. Not a fail, a learning opportunity and a challenge to overcome. Great lidded box! I have done several and need to do many more. I think they are great skill builders.


That is a very true statement. It was definitely a learning opportunity as well as a skill builder. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I like design. What wood is this, and is it native to Alaska?


It's osage orange that I ordered from Penn state a long while back for a peppermill but I ended up using a different piece of wood for that.


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Drum sander in your drill press. If you can't find a drum sander to fit, make one. If you don't have a drill press, make one and put it in your cordless drill.


Thanks Rocky! That's an awesome idea! I have a little benchtop drill press that I'll do that with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> Couldn't you put one in a Jaob's chuck on the lathe, hand hold the box and sand it that a way?


I could do that as well but I think the drill press would be easier since it's small anyway.


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Nice,I’ll be attempting my first one hopefully tonight,any tips or advice?


Right on! I haven't done enough to give any type of decent advice other than to share the video that showed me how to do it. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I have sanding mandrels in assorted sizes for call bodies, as Duncan suggests, fine slit across end with the scroll saw, to slide sandpaper in, other end is turned to fit 3/8" chuck. keep them with my expanding mandrels of same size, sorted neatly in a large tackle pack.
> 
> Lacking scroll saw, a fine toothed blade on the band saw or a coping saw could be used. If it's not tight enough you can fold your paper when you insert it. Slit down one side of the drum on something of this diameter. Wouldn't take a lot, need a long 1/4" or 5/16" bolt, couple nuts and washers; adhesive backed sand paper would be cool. If you recessed nut and washer on the bottom of the sanding drum, you could cut the sticky sandpaper to fit the bottom of the drum and clean the bottom up too.
> 
> ...


I just got a 1" sanding disc that fits in a drill the other day. It has a very short shank on it so I'll have to extend it but other than that, I think it'll work.


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2019)

You'd do much better with a sanding drum Barb. It really doesn't have to fit tight, any size will work as long as you don't overwork any one spot. Got a Harbor Freight in town? This one might work for you, but this one looks like you could maybe pull the shaft and replace it with a longer one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> You'd do much better with a sanding drum Barb. It really doesn't have to fit tight, any size will work as long as you don't overwork any one spot. Got a Harbor Freight in town? This one might work for you, but this one looks like you could maybe pull the shaft and replace it with a longer one.


After looking at it, I'd have to agree. That second one in particular looks promising. There's no harbor freight here but since I'm not in any rush I can order one. Thank you :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2019)

If you're a Prime member they're available on Amazon too...


----------



## duncsuss (May 5, 2019)

Barb said:


> I just got a 1" sanding disc that fits in a drill the other day. It has a very short shank on it so I'll have to extend it but other than that, I think it'll work.


Rocky's right, Barb. The sanding disc would be okay to sand the bottom, but it would be "edge-on" to the vertical sides of the form. Pretty much anything would be better than that -- glue some sandpaper to the tube from a roll of toilet paper, or wrap it around a broom handle, or a rolled up newspaper ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> If you're a Prime member they're available on Amazon too...


You can't live in AK without being a Prime member lol. I think it's a state law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2019)

You know the ropes then, might want to look around there and see what all they have, I just pulled the first cheap link, although it looks about identical to the Harbor Freight unit. 

Don't know what I'd do without Prime, I've gotten to the point that I check Amazon on all purchases. Most of the time I can buy it cheaper, save shipping, and have it delivered faster than anywhere else, and the stuff they have listed simply boggles my mind at times. Living in Central ND 60 miles from the big city shopping it's kind of imperative as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 5, 2019)

Barb said:


> Right on! I haven't done enough to give any type of decent advice other than to share the video that showed me how to do it. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 5, 2019)

Outstanding, especially for a first box. Design options for boxes are almost unlimited. I use a flat nose scraper that is modified for the inside. Hardly any sanding needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 5, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Outstanding, especially for a first box. Design options for boxes are almost unlimited. I use a flat nose scraper that is modified for the inside. Hardly any sanding needed.


I'll have to look into that. Thank you :)


----------



## David Hill (May 5, 2019)

Nice box!!
Think it'll finish nicely--have plenty of advice--nuttin' to add.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2019)

Wasn't thinking earlier Barb... You should order a drill bit extension to extend your reach on that 1" sanding disk to get to the bottom of the dish.


----------



## Barb (May 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Wasn't thinking earlier Barb... You should order a drill bit extension to extend your reach on that 1" sanding disk to get to the bottom of the dish.


I’m glad you thought of that because I surely didn’t and I even have one. It completely spaced my mind. Thanks :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 6, 2019)

Very nice box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

